# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Срочно продам флеш игру с доходом в 4 соц сетях

## monstrons

Доброго времени суток Срочно продам флеш игру с доходом в 4 соц сетях. Игра представляет собой онлайн арену , бои с реальными игроками без  ботов и в реальном времени, рассчитана на высокие нагрузки.
Вконтакте вчера утром одобрили http://vk.com/app2877721
Одноклассники игре 2 месяца 400 тыс установок доход 50 тыс ОК. http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/games/monstrons
Маил ру Мир. 10 тыс установок http://my.mail.ru/apps/641776
Фейсбук http://apps.facebook.com/monstrons/   По правилам фейсбука нужно что бы на протяжении месяца ежедневно игру устанавливало 20 новых пользователей, после чего игра попадёт в каталог и пользователи пойдут сами собой.
Внимание! Раскрутка ни в одной социальной сети в которой функционирует игра не проводилась, игра требует раскрутки. Так же передаю исходный материал как северный так и флеш, аки, группы, сервер
Сервер отстроен профессионально , всё автоматизированно, для управления игрок ни каких знаний особых не требуется.
При желании покупателя можем вести техподдержку за 5% от общей доходности игры.
Стоимость 10 тыс у.е.(торг)
По всем вопросам: monstrons@ya.ru

----------


## ingenou

Вконтакте уже не работает...

----------


## Iceland

Подработка на 4 часа ежедневно. Оплата 250-300 рублей в час. Требуются модераторы на форум и администраторы группы ВКонтакте. Нужно следить за поступающими сообщениями и удалять нежелательные посты согласно инструкции. Работа требует внимания. Возможны ежедневные выплаты и при необходимости подписание трудового договора. Пишите на email: vkontaktework@gmail.com

----------

